# Business SUCKS so we're making changes again!



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2015)

Yes it's only been a short time since we brought all of our stock from the west coast warehouse we used to ship out of - back to PA so that we could ship it directly from here to save our customers on shipping costs _but_ things aren't working out as planned (that's plan A, B, or C) so we're bailing on that concept (again). 

The fact is that our store sales are *W-A-Y* down and I'm thinking about dropping it altogether although I haven't yet made up my mind if I will do that or switch back to drop shipping again. Anyway, I'm not about to pay to ship all this stock back out there again so I'm going instead to sell it all off and go on from there.

The sales we will run will be done at *closeout pricing* and will last as long as we have the stock here on the shelves to sell. There's going to be some great deals on everything we sell and some items may never be seen again.

I'm going to get this together tonight and (maybe) tomorrow and then I'll post when the sales are kicking off. 

Dave


----------



## larrybard (May 29, 2015)

[A bit selfishly?] looking forward to it. Hope the business model you evolve to works really well for you.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2015)

larrybard said:


> [A bit selfishly?] looking forward to it. Hope the business model you evolve to works really well for you.




I'm OK with that. Someone should gain, LOL 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Ucmd (May 30, 2015)

Website is down.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2015)

OK folks, I've slashed the prices down and hope to sell it all off. 

_All items shown are in stock unless otherwise noted. _



*Business SUCKS Blowout Sale **- While Supplies Last!!*


Please make my pain your gain! :slaphead:


----------



## Bigbadwolfen (May 30, 2015)

No knives or am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## labor of love (May 30, 2015)

Bigbadwolfen said:


> No knives or am i looking in the wrong place?



Thanks. I needed a good laugh :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2015)

Yeah......no......knives


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2015)

Would you like some??? (Where's that I'm being an ahole smiley?)


----------

